# GSD appreciation Video's



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Save My Soul - German Shepherd Style 

Tribute to the "Best of the Best"-The German Shepherd 

K-9 Tribute to the Fallen 

Dogs of War Tribute 

Give your favorite Hero a hug today!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice videos!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The K9 tribute (with wonderful music from "Saving Private Ryan") has been a favorite of mine for a while. Beautifully put together - makes you want to cry and salute, all at the same time. You can learn more about the New York City Transit Police and its K9 officers (the dogs portraits appear at the end of the video) at http://www.transitpoliceK9.com

_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

